# Creaming honey



## Matt Little (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ive got a pail of honey melting nicely (crystallised coarsly and naturally) in a fridge with a 75W bulb in it. Want to cream it before I package into 500g pots. Problem is its my first batch so I have no previously creamed honey. I dont want to use bought honey to start the process. I kept a bit aside before melting the rest. Can I put some of this in a mortar and pestle and grind it up until its nice and smooth then start off the creraming process with this? I will need to do progressively bigger batches until I have the whole pail done as I believe you need about 10% creamed honey to liquid to kick it all off properly? Best temp once honey is seeded is around 15 degrees C no? All makes sense to me but is unproven AFAIK.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't know if you have seen this thread yet or not hope it helps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLGE-7n0_Ko


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Matt Little said:


> Can I put some of this in a mortar and pestle and grind it up until its nice and smooth then start off the creraming process with this?


 Yes this would work, You could use a flower grinder also as I believe Michael Bush does


----------



## Matt Little (Jan 13, 2010)

Oooh hey thanks that link was on the money! Love the accent.... Actually I tried breaking down the set crystals with a stick blender seemed to do the trick. Think theres a lot of air in there now very fine bubbles will let it stand for a bit... Keep yall posted =)


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a great video on creamed (soft set) honey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLGE-7n0_Ko

I was told by a guy who specializes in creamed honey that, yes, you can grind up coarsely crystallized honey to serve as your "seed". The key is to taste the seed as you go. It has to have the right "mouth feel" before you mix it into your regular honey. If it doesn't feel right in your mouth, keep grinding to get the particle size down so the seed has a creamy, buttery feel.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey DeeAnna you must not have seen post #2.......


----------



## Matt Little (Jan 13, 2010)

Got a real smooth starter batch with the blender stick. Its in the fridge now setting.....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

With the light turned off, right? You want it cool now, not hot. 57 degrees F is best.


----------



## Matt Little (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep, different fridge =)


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Honeydew -- Yup, I did, but I didn't think to compare my URL with Rtony's URL. My bad.


----------



## Matt Little (Jan 13, 2010)

Oooh yeah secondary batch is setting beautifully silky smooth into the pail this afternoon....


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Yummmmmmm!!!!!


----------

